# Couple looking to move to Murcia



## LBrinderz (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi, I am new to this forum.

Here's a little bit of background information into what's bought me to the forum.
As a teenager I lived in Spain for 18months. I went to a local Spanish school and picked up the language very fast. It's been many years now and my Spanish is slightly rusty.
My partner knows how much I love Spain, the people and the culture, he always said he would consider moving out there.
We recently went on holiday to visit my family in Murcia, he loved it, he didn't want to return to the UK, since we have been back home he is more adamant that he wants to get a job out there and move our life to Murcia. So here I am joining forums and asking about finding work in Murcia. 
My family live in land and the area there is in one of the worst areas hit for recession. 
We've decided to look more closer to the coast, but still slightly in land - Camposol?

My partner is a labourer/bricklayer here in the UK, he would like to turn his hand to building in Spain (he is very aware it's very different)
I am in retail, I have managed petrol stations, convenience stores and motorway service station shops. I have also lots of experience with horses having owned and worked with horses since a young age and also I backed stallions in Spain as a teenager. 
My partner is willing to fruit pick and I will happily work in bars/restaurants. 

My question is

What advice can you give us for finding work in Murcia, where is best to look? 
Any advice for moving your life to Spain is welcome? 
(I've done it before, I have my residency for Spain still)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

LBrinderz said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum.
> 
> Here's a little bit of background information into what's bought me to the forum.
> As a teenager I lived in Spain for 18months. I went to a local Spanish school and picked up the language very fast. It's been many years now and my Spanish is slightly rusty.
> ...


Sadly, building work in Spain is a big nono these days. The industry crashed at the start of the recession and there are so many out of work builders. In fact Spain has the highest unemployment in europe. Even bar work and fruit picking is hard to find. And it all has to be legal, contracted work these days to prove income and to pay taxes etc

The best thing to do is to do a few fact finding missions, ask around and see whats available. You maybe lucky????

You also may need to upgrade your residencia which will involve proving income and healthcare. But that can be found out on a visit to the local ayuntamiento 

Jo xxx


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

If you're going to have to support yourselves through paid work, I think you're going to have a problem.

With respect (and I don't mean this in a derogatory away at all, so please don't interpret it as such) you're both unskilled labour. Spain already has plenty of unskilled labour, why would they want some more?

If your partner was an IT specialist, web developer, coder and you were a qualified teacher, maybe, you could make it work. Bricklayer/labourer, shop worker? Can't see it happening to be honest, the jobs just aren't there.

It all depends on how determined you are. If you really, really want to make it happen and you're persistent, determined and flexible enough you'll find a way. But it won't be easy and you'll have to be prepared for lots of disappointment.

My advice would be this: if you're determined to relocate to Spain start planning for it now. Retrain into new jobs that might be in demand in Spain or perhaps start up your own small businesses and start saving every single penny you can to buy a small property. Plan it for 5-10 years time.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Can your family in Murcia accommodate you and support you financially - at least for a short while - and do you have a property you can keep in the UK to ensure that your bridges are not burned ? If not you will almost certainly find things problematic. The old "Grass : Greener" situation springs to mind.


----------



## granadasteve (Sep 17, 2013)

zenkarma said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum.
> 
> If you're going to have to support yourselves through paid work, I think you're going to have a problem.
> 
> ...


Hi there....Steve here-new to site .... i'm looking for a couple to take care of a few dogs and goats at our lovely cortijo here in velez Rubio....accommodation-electric-gas etc is included and a salary of 1200 euro's for 15 days work is on offer.....are you interested?
Cheers Steve....ps my email address is [email protected] molbile 634059875.


----------



## granadasteve (Sep 17, 2013)

Please see above for job vacancy and accomodation.....thanks steve


----------



## granadasteve (Sep 17, 2013)

PLEASE CONTACT ME..... possible work and accommodation for you...... 
Cheers Steve


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

As you can see some of the membership here are wishing you well and being kind about the unemployment situation in Spain. You might get the impression that you have a chance of employment and some decent earnings. 

If you and your partner are in gainful employment in the UK, cherish it, nourish it, love it and stay in the UK and use Spain for your holidays.

Unemployment is running at 25% on the Costas and 38% for under 25's. The true figures are probably worse than these. I am sorry to say than unless you are very lucky (and I mean extremely very lucky) you have very little chance in the current financial climate. This climate will last for at least twenty more years.


----------



## lui (Sep 19, 2013)

If you think of having a look around in *Alicante* , I can offer you bed and breakfast accomodation in our house just outside Alicante, close to beach.
The best of luck!!


----------

